# Egyptian Swifts?



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

not too long ago I was a small pigeon show and saw the most interesting birds. I found the Big Norwich Croppers amazing, but the birds that really caught my attention were those 3 cages with Egyptian Swifts. 2 were andalusion blue and I cannot recall what the colour of the third was called but it was gorgeous.

I have never seen such birds, and how long those wings were on them, I swear their whole body lenght was just wings!

Anyhow, I didn't get to talk to the breeder but I would really love to find some more infos on this breed, origin, history. I am guessing they cannot feed their young with that short beak of theirs. How good a flier are they? Do they have homing instinct?

How common are they in North America? I know there is no breeder of these listed in the Canadian Pigeon Fancier Association breeder directory.

I would really like to get my hands on some.

What kind of Prices do they usually go for?

Thx in advance,
Anna


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/kingtutloft/standards.htm


----------

